# please help on the breed of my new rabbit



## tori2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi. 
I have taken on a new rabbit 15 months old i have been told he is a english lop however after some research i feel he is more a french lop? I have never owm either breed before any advice is welcome. He is an indoor rabbit and has free run he is a lovely boy.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

He's a French Lop! 

This is an English Lop - 









and this is a French Lop, like yours -


----------



## tori2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes i was 99% sure as he has small ears and much square face. Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a frenchie and a nice one at that. Where did you get him from and which numpty told you he was an English lop lol :rolleyes5:


----------



## tori2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

The girl i had him from. He is lovely although hates his back feet being touched so off to the vets for a nail trim next week bit worried how he will deal with it as he has one hell of a kick..any advice about his breed would be much appreciated x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

He's lovely!!

No breed specific advice, but I hope you don't mind me mentioning the 2 most important things, diet-hay and more hay, companionship-with their own kind.


----------



## tori2014 (Sep 24, 2014)

I dnt mind at all he has loads of hay and is kept fresh and clean timothy hay. With water changed every day, he has one small handfull if pellets aswell along with veggies. He hasnt been with another rabbit since he left his breeder and he seems ok he has free run of house ans we are here 99% of the day and he comes and sits with us an lays out in evening. Any other helpful advice appreciated x

Picture is him tonight


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

No advice really. ..except wear long sleeves when you pick him up...and only do so when you're feeling brave lol. I have found them to be the loveliest of breeds. Big bears. I have a cuddly one who doesn't mind being handled....a wimpy one who goes into the most horrendous panic if you pick him up, but he's also very greedy lol...and a grumpy sod who I love to bits...he has no morals and will give you a nip and laugh
It's a breed I think I'll always have at least one of!:001_wub:


----------

